

Companies keep getting fined for playing fake emergency alert tones - cgabios
http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/19/8625911/iheartcommunications-emergency-alert-fine-bobby-bones

======
dmfdmf
On a related note, I think radio commercials with sirens and honking horns
should not be allowed. I have been confused by these a number of times and it
is a real nuisance.

------
cgabios
Try this at home (and only at home), on a signal generator:

EAS combined tone (TV) 853 Hz sine-wave + 960 Hz sine-wave ("+" means simply
combine both waves together, neither modulation nor any other fancy
convolutions)

EAS single tone (AM radio) 1050 hz sine-wave

For iOS,
[http://sgenerator.scorpionzzz.com/en/index.html](http://sgenerator.scorpionzzz.com/en/index.html)
is a full-featured signal generator.

